# Need info on flywheel bolts for S4 solid flywheel conversion.



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm doing a solid flywheel conversion on a customer's car he gave me the kit but it didn't come with flywheel bolts. I've done it before on VW VR and 1.8T motors and never ran into this problem.
It seems the stock 10x1x43mm bolts are too long for this flywheel and I have the shim in place correctly and everything. I've looked through my wholesaler catalog at other single mass flywheel bolts and the next shortest I can find is 10x1x23 or so and that seems too short.
What model do the bolts for this flywheel come from or does anybody have a part number. I tried the google and normal search functions and found nothing.


----------



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

get the bolts from the auto trans at the dealer for a b5 s4 their just a bit shorter and just did the trick fine for me with the awe light weight flywheel , the stock 6 speed bolts will hit the back of the crank and will crack it if to much pressure is applied.


----------



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

did this help you ??


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (kingofqueenz788)*

I had to get the customer their car back like the day after I posted that, I ended up just machining the bolts (I take machining classes too) so they were shorter and that did the trick fine.


----------

